# pic of press



## rob (Jul 2, 2011)

Here is the start of my wine press, I am using an air bottle jack...I still need to build the basket...stay tune


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 2, 2011)

That looks awesome. Is that going to be stationary or on a platform with wheels?


----------



## rob (Jul 2, 2011)

guess I haven't thought about wheels...thanks


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 2, 2011)

Sweeeeeeeettttt!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 2, 2011)

Very nice indeed!!!


----------



## Stefani (Jul 2, 2011)

Hmm.. I sold pneumatic/hydraulic jacks. That one could bust up that table good.

That jack should have more than enough force to bend metal, stamp metal and lift cars. 

It will press apples too!!!


----------



## Wade E (Jul 3, 2011)

I was kind of thinking the same thing that the stand should be much more substantial especially with a pneumatic tool which can be hard to know what kind of pressure you are actually applying. I would do some reinforcing of it like heavy duty cross braces minimum.


----------



## rob (Jul 3, 2011)

Well, good point, however last year I made the mistake of over pressing the grapes, so this year I was goin to be a little more gentle. This press has a trigger on it so you can easily control how much or how little you want it to move....I have all the staves got and drilled, going to mount them on the stainless steel straps today...wish me luck


----------



## rob (Jul 3, 2011)

well, still along way to go.. Painted the press frame and got started on the basket...wow this is a lot of work, as you can see my staves are different heights, so I will have to deal with that down the road....I have realized that my stainless steal is to thin and will have to buy thicker, stay tuned


----------



## Wade E (Jul 3, 2011)

Looking very nice Rob!!!!!


----------



## mxsteve625 (Jul 4, 2011)

That is nice Rob.

Keep us posted


----------



## jtstar (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice job Rob it looks like it would a lot fun to use


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 4, 2011)

Seems like you whipped that out in no time! Very nice! Go big or go home as they say!


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Jul 4, 2011)

ibglowin, what we say around her is, "If you can't run with the big dogs, stay on the porch". I guess it means the same thing.

Semper Fi


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 4, 2011)

Rob get a 3/4 or thicker piece of plywood. Cut it in a circle about an 1 1/2 less the width of the basket. On top add a cross piece for extra support. 

The Jack will press on that which will press the mesh bag of grapes/fruit. The various lengths of staves are irelevant providing the bottom is level. 

Remember to diagonal drill a hole on the bottom to stick a tube in to drain the juice. 

Gentle pressure is all you need. Looks wonderful Rob. Good job.


----------



## rob (Jul 14, 2011)

here is the finish product, very happy with it.


----------



## roblloyd (Jul 14, 2011)

That looks great. How much do you think you spent on materials?

I hand crushed my grapes for the 1st batch which took about an hour from start to clean up finish. That looks much easier!


----------



## rob (Jul 14, 2011)

about 350.00 but that includes things you might already have, for some reason when ever I start a project I think I need new sandpaper, sawblades and drill bits


----------



## Redtrk (Jul 14, 2011)

WOW that looks great Rob.


----------



## WineYooper (Jul 14, 2011)

Reminds me I need to build a base for my hand press so it doesn't move around when I am ratcheting it down. After seeing this I might throw mine away and move up with the big dogs. Great job, it looks wonderful. I will have to get going on mine for the up and coming fruit season, of course after walleye fishing on Lake Superior this weekend.


----------



## roblloyd (Jul 14, 2011)

rob said:


> about 350.00 but that includes things you might already have, for some reason when ever I start a project I think I need new sandpaper, sawblades and drill bits



You must have a lot of drill bits and saw blades!

I'll have to look into making one. Looks like a fun project. This is of course after the other house projects are done that I didn't even know we had 

Did you have plans or did you just wing it as you went along?

Great work!


----------



## rob (Jul 14, 2011)

better picture


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 14, 2011)

that is a fantastic job you did. does the tray slide out to remove the fruit?

excellent job.


----------



## rob (Jul 14, 2011)

the tray does move out for cleaning, there is a hole in the front bottom that the juice will drain thru, a 5 gallon bucket fits under the tray


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 14, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## jtstar (Jul 15, 2011)

Very nice job Rob


----------



## SarahRides (Jul 15, 2011)

Wow Rob, that's looks fantastic! It looks like it will last you a few lifetimes!


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 15, 2011)

That looks great. I bought the ajax screw last year to make a press and haven't gotten around to it quite yet. I like the design and it looks great. I need to make this one of my projects for the summer so that I have it ready in the event we get muscadine grapes again this year.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 15, 2011)

What material did you use? I assume the 4x4 and framing is pine correct? What about the staves for your basket? I have some red oak I could use for that. I know white oak would be better due to the tighter grain. You really got me thinking about this again now.


----------



## rob (Jul 15, 2011)

the 4x4's are pine and the 1x2 staves are red oak space 3/16 apart all sprayed with shellac, the bolts are all stainles steel. the jack is from Harber Frieght which is air driven, you could use hand bottle jack, the pump was 90.00 vs. a non air would only be around 15.00


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm impressed! Great job, Rob. Wonderful craftmanship. I'd be putting that in a place I could really show it off.... like next to the television in the great room.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 15, 2011)

Rob, awesome job!


----------



## Stefani (Jul 24, 2011)

I think it would work great. As that jack ages keep an eye on it for any leakage. Hydraulic fluid (Jack Oil) would definitely leave some off flavors in the wine.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 24, 2011)

That is awesome Rob, something to be proud of! Is there any oil even in it since its Pneumatic? Probably just a few drops to keep it lubricated.


----------



## Brian2412 (Dec 22, 2011)

Rob - I have some plans for a similiar press, but was spooked away when thinking about how to get the hoops the right size. How did you bend yours/where did you get the materials?

Thanks!


----------



## rob (Dec 22, 2011)

I went to the local scrap metal yard where they have a fabrication shop, bought the metal there, can not remember how thick but you could hardly bend it by hand. they had a machine that bends it. the whole thing cost about 35.00 I used plain metal and spray painted it then did a final coat with shellac. I believe it was 2 inches wide


----------



## roadpupp (Jul 23, 2012)

Love it! I have access to metal fabrication equioment but no time. I may still look into the mickey mouse version of your premium press!


----------



## tonyandkory (Jul 24, 2012)

that is very nice ... maybe when you get around to using it you could send in a video ... make an DIY how to in the articles section :]

Just one thing I was wondering ... how are you going to get around the placement of the press plate handle? looks like the jack and it are centered on each other.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 24, 2012)

Tonyandkory, I would just put a couple pieces of hardwood 2x2 on each side of the handle.

Rob, I am glad to see that you turned the jack right side up. I was a little concerned about it being inverted. Great job!


----------

